

NSA 'In Bed Together with the Germans' - linohh
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/edward-snowden-accuses-germany-of-aiding-nsa-in-spying-efforts-a-909847.html

======
pasbesoin
I'm starting to get the feeling that the Bilderberg conspiracy theorists
haven't been so far off, after all.

------
mtgx
> At the same time, a new US Army base being built in Germany that is also to
> be used by the NSA has been approved by German authorities. Currently, a new
> Consolidated Intelligence center is being built in Wiesbaden.

US seems keen on recreating Stasi Germany. Didn't Obama just say something
against that like a week ago in Germany? It seems there are 2 Obamas. One that
says feel-good stuff in public, that he knows the public wants to hear, and
the _real_ Obama, who does the _opposite_.

~~~
linohh
It seems that he's simply lying.

